
Show HN: ServsUp.co – Server status monitor designed for local/private networks - PindakaasMan
http://servsup.co/
======
jlengrand
Hey there, one of the authors here.

If you like, or even don't like the product; we'd most appreciate if you took
just a minute giving us feedback so we can improve.

We're also happy to answer any comments!

Thanks!

